# Flora Cholesterol Drink



## Bucephalus (May 11, 2015)

Tried finding Flora Pro Active Cholesterol busting drink (or Benecol equivalent) in Dubai - have already been to Spinneys, Waitrose & Choitrams, as well as Carrefour - any help would be appreciated.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You might be better posting this in the 'things I cannot find in Dubai' thread.

Flora Proactive margarine disappeared about 6 weeks ago and hasn't been seen since - its probably been blocked until approved by the health authorities here.


----------

